# Crate not big enough?!



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I bought the biggest crate Petco sells when we brought him home at six weeks. I thought "It's probably too big," everytime I moved the divider back. Um... RIIIIIIIGHT. Do you have any pictures of your dog in his/her crate so I can see if I'm cramming him in there or not? He seems to really like it as long as the blanket is on top but he can't stretch all the way out. I always feel bad in the morning because he stretches and it makes me wonder if I should try to find a bigger one online. Thoughts please!  

*-*Summer*-*

Crate dimensions are 42 long x 28.5 wide x 30.5 tall.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

That crate looks really small. I would think Petco carried bigger ones. My dogs aren't crated after 5 months or so but my crates are much bigger than that. (I also don't use dividers).


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Seriously?! This is an extra large!  Crap. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> That crate looks really small. I would think Petco carried bigger ones. My dogs aren't crated after 5 months or so but my crates are much bigger than that. (I also don't use dividers).


Can you measure your crate and send me a link to where you bought it please?

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I've got a 48" crate. Rarely used as well at this point.

Cheapest crates are on eBay, and they're just as rugged as the ones you find at petco or petsmart except they're about 50% less.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

48Lx30Wx36H

Too bad you aren't closer. I have 3 I never use.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It's not horrible but it is a little tight

I used a 48" for Delgado and he was able to stretch out on his sides, stand, and turn around without difficulty . I just got mine from Petsmart, on sale, out of the box, and missing the divider which I never used anyways it was an awesome deal for a brand new crate


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> 48Lx30Wx36H
> 
> Too bad you aren't closer. I have 3 I never use.


I'll pay for shipping! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Shade said:


> It's not horrible but it is a little tight
> 
> I used a 48" for Delgado and he was able to stretch out on his sides, stand, and turn around without difficulty . I just got mine from Petsmart, on sale, out of the box, and missing the divider which I never used anyways it was an awesome deal for a brand new crate


Shoot. Maybe I should have gone to petsmart. *facepalm* I'll look on ebay.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> That crate looks really small. I would think Petco carried bigger ones. My dogs aren't crated after 5 months or so but my crates are much bigger than that. (I also don't use dividers).


Maybe it would be better to just train him to not have to use the crate? How do you keep your dogs from getting into stuff while you're sleeping when they're that young? Yogi is seven months.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

GSDAlphaMom, I pm'd you.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

I bought a similar "XL" crate at PetsMart claiming it's appropriate for huskies, labs and goldens only to find out it's really not that big. The next week I found almost exactly the same crate at Home Depot for about half of what I paid.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a 48" for Abby it is huge but they do make a 52" I got mine off eBay for 40$ something. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

petite said:


> I bought a similar "XL" crate at PetsMart claiming it's appropriate for huskies, labs and goldens only to find out it's really not that big. The next week I found almost exactly the same crate at Home Depot for about half of what I paid.


Just went to Home Depot. THANK YOU for that suggestion. They have great crates that are huge! Now I just need to budget for it! Again, thanks! Great idea!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## BillWas2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yep, this sounds all too familiar. I, too, purchased the largest model available at Pets Mart and it worked fine until Qanuk reached about 75 pounds (he's now around 86 pounds). Now it's really too small for him but as I'm retired and we're living in rural south central Alaska I take him almost everywhere I go so he really only uses it when he sleeps. It is too small and he'll spend some time in it but he also spends as much or more time in my bed or on the carpeting.


----------



## adom (Dec 24, 2013)

SummerGSDLover said:


> I bought the biggest crate Petco sells when we brought him home at six weeks. I thought "It's probably too big," everytime I moved the divider back. Um... RIIIIIIIGHT. Do you have any pictures of your dog in his/her crate so I can see if I'm cramming him in there or not? He seems to really like it as long as the blanket is on top but he can't stretch all the way out. I always feel bad in the morning because he stretches and it makes me wonder if I should try to find a bigger one online. Thoughts please!
> 
> *-*Summer*-*
> 
> Crate dimensions are 42 long x 28.5 wide x 30.5 tall.


I think you should give your dog more big room,then it can feel better


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I got my 48" crate from ebay for $45 and free shipping. 
When the pan warped in my basement, they sent a new one


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use 48s for the boys, and 42s for the girls when I use crates at all. Right now I have a boy in a 4'x4' x-pen with a lid, that has three sides so that he can go through the doggy door to a kennel outside. 

They, all of them, can fit in a 36" travel carrier, rather comfortably. They are more square than a crate though, and the dogs just fold themselves up and go to sleep. 

I never considered a crate or x-pen from e-bay. Will definitely check them out the next time I am looking for something.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm getting a 36" varikennel for my car. tried on out at practice and he fits nicely.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

XXL Midwest Dog Crates | 54 inch Crate | Giant Dog Crates for a Great Dane, Mastiff, Saint Bernard and More!

for the larger sizes you have to order them , they wouldn't be held in stock as inventory , not enough demand


----------



## JayFoxFire (Sep 20, 2013)

We have Extra large crate for our 2 years old GSD. Maybe you should get that online for a cheap price. Its good to have crates in handy. We always use it whenever we go out.


----------

